# Dogs with Jobs



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Who on the board have dogs that do a job?

What sort of work do your dogs do and pics too of course


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Mine do competition obedience which is hardly a job but a friend's collies are lowland search and rescue dogs.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Well mine does competition Working Trials and Schutzhund but again, hardly a job.

My dog which I just lost, was a Pets as Therapy Dog which I consider "a job"; she was also a very good stooge dog when I assessed dogs for rescue, which I consider a job; as well as being a competition WT/Schutzhund/show dog etc


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

One of mine is a Therapy dog working twice a week at the special school I teach at as part of the the communication programmes of some of our Autistic students - she also visits our local OAP home every Friday morning.

Here's our lovely Bijou all togged up for work










and a link to an article about the work she does

http://www.simplesite.com/grondemon/25407902


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

One of mine puts food on my table - can't be botthered with the backlash that pics of her doing her job would cause and there are loads of vids on youtube of lurchers/long dogs coursing quarry.

As a trio they all help to keep me sane which is a very important job.


----------



## Echuca Working Collies (Sep 17, 2012)

Moobli said:


> Who on the board have dogs that do a job?
> 
> What sort of work do your dogs do and pics too of course


Hi Moobli

My Collies are training SAR, tracking and obedience and they have to watch our sheep.
Here are some links when working on youtube 
Villemo SAR-training january 29 2012.avi - YouTube My youngest one training SAR

Here are some fieldsearch : 
Heike fieldsearch april 5 2012 Bilde 027.avi - YouTube Heike
Villemo fieldsearch april 5 2012 Bilde 038.avi - YouTube Villemo 
Tengel Fieldsearch august 15 2012 Bilde 012 - YouTube Tengel

Tracking :
Tengel tracking august 15 2012 Bilde 004 - YouTube Tengel

A couple of pictures of Tengel when training SAR : 
 Tengel is sent out 
http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/ Tengel is back with message 

http://postimage.org/ Tengel is back

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

4 of my dogs work or are in training to work  

Asbo dog (OH wont let me put his details on as he is a sought after boy)

He is a security dog, working towards his level 3 exam currently with the NTIPDU 

Suki: 
She is semi retired from security work. due to her breed (japanese Akita) she has never been allowed to be registered as a worker as they only allow 4 breeds to work on the security scene and she isn't one of them :/ However, she is very good at it and OH uses her more as a radar now as she can hear things from miles away. 

Jinx: 
Springer spaniel, aged 10 months, in training for detection work. Coming on well, however had a few hiccups a few weeks back as she had a silent season so we couldnt work out why she was being a bit of an arse lol back to training now  

Tess: 
In training for security. She was assessed a couple of weeks back, and was praised to the high heaven from our trainer. She is forward, will bark and go forward too, which for a pup of 6 months old is very very good. Working on obedience at present and she's doing really well. Cant have a ticket put on her until 14 months so quite a way to go yet....looking forward to working with her on events and such


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I trained my collie cross to help me around the house as I am deaf/disabled, her jobs include:

alerting me to sound - doorbell, smoke alarm, minicom
laundry duties - pulling clothes out of washing machine, dryer, carrying peg basket outside and picking up any I drop. 
tidying up, picking up things I drop, tidying her toys away (she likes putting paper in recycle box too) 
helping me pull clothes off when my back is bad and bending is difficult/painful. 

She's 12 next year and I've had her since she was 4 months old. I am hoping to find another dog to start training to take over so she can retire and looking at a puppy next week.


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

My dog is still quite young and above all immature, so we haven't really started our carreer but I plan to compete in obedience, tracking and search (in Sweden there's a competitive form of search and rescue). I also train her to find things, small things in a small area just for fun and brain activity and larger things in the woods for competitions, as it's a part of competing in tracking and search in the higher classes.

Chansa tracking:
Spår 2012-11-13 - YouTube

Chansa looking for small objects:
Miniuppletande - YouTube

Chansa doing obedience:
Miniuppletande - YouTube


----------

